# L.G. RP-21FD17G con chasis MC-059A en stand by



## alejandro valero (Oct 28, 2014)

saludos, tengo en el taller un L.G. RP-21FD17G con chasis MC-059A el cual llego con la falla de que estando en stand-by se le pulsa la tecla del c+ para encender, el enciende da imagen y sonido luego de dos segundos se vuelve a poner en stand-by revise el filtro grande de fuente y el de b+ estando ok el voltaje de b+ esta en 102 y cuando se pulsa para encender sube a 112 le cambie el se110 y el opto  cupler pero la falla continua solicito orientación

gracias ,subo el diagrama para agilizar


----------



## dantonio (Oct 28, 2014)

Es probable se active la protección denominada Abnormal. La misma 
actúa sobre el pin nº 25 del IC501 (UOC). Con debida precaución puedes 
intentar desactivarla por un relativamente breve tiempo y controlar si 
permanece o no encendido. Para realizar esta prueba debes quitar el 
puente J523 (si se encuentra en ese aparato) ó de lo contrario, 
desconectar el colector del transistor  Q16.
Nota: 
        Se deslizó un error al mencionar el modelo, lo correcto es MC-059A
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2014)

Si Alejandro confirma lo del modelo , corregiría el título


----------



## alejandro valero (Oct 28, 2014)

si es MC-059A sufro de dislepsia y a veces se me escapa



gracias Dantonio por responder esa prueba la realice por que del pin 25 a tierra marcaba 20 ohm debiendo ser alrededor de 900 ohm. al desconectar el pin la pista si marco los 950 ohm con relación a tierra pero el integrado me marco 20 ohm a tierra aparte que al resoldar el integrado dejo de encender solo queda en stand by lo hice tres veces al estar caliente por la soldadura encendía y apagaba a los 3 segundos al enfriar ya no enciende


----------



## dantonio (Oct 29, 2014)

Veo por tu respuesta que ya conoces la solución, es bastante frecuente en ese 
chasis que al UOC se lo encuentre defectuoso y manifieste esa falla.


----------



## sergiot (Oct 29, 2014)

No entendí que quiso decir Alejandro, solucionó la falla o ya no enciende mas??


----------



## alejandro valero (Oct 29, 2014)

ya no enciende mas queda en stand by



el uoc que trae es un LG631 9R pero el diagrama dice que es un LA 76931 serán iguales?


----------



## alejandro valero (Nov 8, 2014)

consegui el UOC LG631 9R nuevo ,lo cambie y todo solucionado 
gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2014)

Me gusta la gente que cuando logró la solución , la comenta para que le sirva a otros 



Ese es verdadero Espíritu de Forista


----------

